# New Reality Shows



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Got this list of premieres off Reality Blurred today:

College Hill 3 [BET, March 2, Thursdays]

Pros vs. Joes [Spike TV, March 6, Mondays]

Americas Next Top Model 6 [UPN, March 8, Wednesdays]

Black. White. [FX, March 8, Wednesdays]

Top Chef [Bravo, March 8 at 11, Wednesdays]

Cheerleader Nation [Lifetime, March 12, Sundays]

Face the Family [Lifetime, March 12, Sundays]

Nashville Star 4 [USA Network, March 14, Tuesdays]

The Surreal Life 6 [VH1, March 19, Sundays at 10]

The Real Housewives of Orange County [Bravo, March 21, Tuesdays at 10]

Texas Ranch House [PBS, May 1 to 4, 8 to 10 p.m.]

The Contender 2 [ESPN, June]


----------



## gymnutt03 (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm glad to hear they are going to do another Contender. I heard it didn't get good ratings, but I loved it! I'll definitely tune in for that. It kinda made me want to try my "hand" at boxing!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Where's American's top inventor!!! I really want to watch that, and I really don't watch reality shows


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Mike Mar, I saw that advertised but don't remember what channel or when it is supposed to start. I liked Made in America & look forward to the new show as well.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the Inventor Show is a FOX show...but not really sure.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

American Inventor on ABC March 16 8pm

It's actually ABC, but still a Simon Cowell deal (hence my confusion with FOX)


----------



## patrickd88 (Sep 18, 2002)

What happened to Sports Moms & Dads on Bravo (I think)?


----------

